
Surveillance shows Chinese ships sell oil to North Korea - bhouston
http://english.chosun.com/m/svc/article.amp.html?contid=2017122601156
======
fuzzfactor
I would wager that it's not actually the ships that are selling the oil.

And I wouldn't normally wager if it's a gamble.

------
nugi
How long will the UN look the other way as china and nk continue to openly
defy sanctions? I really don't understand the point of 'imposing' something
you are unwilling or unable to enforce. It just makes them more boldface in
their subtrifuge when we let it slide.

